# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Rinnai Infinity 26 code 11 error

## gangnail

Woke up this morning to find the heater not working and indicating code 11 error.This means there is either no gas or ignition failing to spark.Gas was ok.I disconnected elec supply, took cover off  and removed the 2 igniters on the right next to the little inspection hole.They were carbonised.I rubbed them off with a bit of sand paper and it's all working again.
I hope this is helpful to someone in the future as I couldn't find anything myself on the net.

----------


## Andolate

Thanks,  
I have one and will try to remember this!

----------


## dinosour

Hi Guys,
you are correct there are two electrodes but one is the spark rod and the other is the flame sensing rod. Use caution when cleaning you can break / crack the white ceramic material and it will spell the end of that particular rod. If the rods have a sooty build up I would clean it with something like metho and a fine scouring pad. If it soot's up again soon after, the unit is not functioning correctly and I would suggest you book a service call from the manufacturer to correct a potentially dangerous event happening.
Regards.

----------

